# Surprise FL radiation report?



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm not sure if I get this right? Are they saying Florida is as bad as cali (toast) or what because I never saw any health alerts or anything like cali.
Anyway, ENENews.com ? Energy News is usually pretty up to date:

http://enenews.com/n...amount-reported

"..Fission products started to arrive in the United States via atmospheric transport on March 15, 2011&#8230; Atmospheric activity concentrations of 131I reached levels of 3 x 10^-2 Bq/m³ [30,592 microBq/m³] in Melbourne, FL. "

"..Of the more than 1,500 measurements in the CTBTO data taken since Fukushima began, iodine-131 levels detected in Florida were the highest of anywhere in the world outside of Japan. Florida also recorded 4 of the top 10 daily measurements..."


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Maybe we will get to see Godzilla for real.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

That sucks. We've got a lot of Floridians here, that might start glowing in the dark.
Kinda hard to play "Hide and Seek" with your enemies that way..


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

We have a couple people there. I was thinking maybe better add a couple adobe rooms on in case they read that.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

BagLady said:


> That sucks. We've got a lot of Floridians here, that might start glowing in the dark.
> Kinda hard to play "Hide and Seek" with your enemies that way..


Yea, but, at how much $$ we will save on batteries and glow sticks.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Mabey I'll be able to shoot laser beams from my eyes soon. I'm going outside to start practicing.......


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Well the article says "below levels"....but cali just found out their levels were set "disturbingly high" which is the first thing I thought....but, I am sure great black hope is watching out for us all (  )


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

oddapple said:


> I'm not sure if I get this right? Are they saying Florida is as bad as cali (toast) or what because I never saw any health alerts or anything like cali.
> Anyway, ENENews.com ? Energy News is usually pretty up to date:
> 
> http://enenews.com/n...amount-reported
> ...


Sorry to hear about that. Did not realize that stuff had been transported so far.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

sparkyprep said:


> Mabey I'll be able to shoot laser beams from my eyes soon. I'm going outside to start practicing.......


Women have been doing that for 1000's of years.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Maybe I should be concerned, but after working on the most dangerous 4 acres in the world for several years I have been radiated so much I should have been sterile - so says a worry some LT in the '70s


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> Maybe I should be concerned, but after working on the most dangerous 4 acres in the world for several years I have been radiated so much I should have been sterile - so says a worry some LT in the '70s


 So how many kids did you end up with?


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

2 very healthy kids producing healthy grand kids .


----------

